# be careful out there



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's what could happen if you don't take a weapon....


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy Moley - that looked like quite the experience! With all of your turkey hunting experience, has that happened before?

Crazy!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

CPAjeff said:


> Holy Moley - that looked like quite the experience! With all of your turkey hunting experience, has that happened before?
> 
> Crazy!


It wasn't me, but a Utahn who was scouting for opening day...

But I've never seen anything like that myself...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was pretty crazy! Funny how unconcerned that turkey was


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats fantastic! Never been attacked by a turkey but been jumped by a fox coming into the call.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Bax* said:


> That was pretty crazy! Funny how unconcerned that turkey was


He was trying to establish dominance. He obviously didn't consider the hunter a predator but perhaps another turkey or something else to whip up on. Tame turkeys do that all the time. I've got a friend who once caught a wild hen during breeding season who was squatting for him to breed her. Saw pictures of a different such occasion also. All were in Utah .


----------

